# Chamberlain belt drive spring tensioner



## scottyv81 (Dec 23, 2010)

So I just bought a chamberlain wd832kev opener and was going to assemble the spring tensioner. The tensioner supplied looks different than the one in the manual. It almost seems that the spring assembly should go on the left side of the trolley tab without a lock washer and nut on the right. But since the directions that came with the tensioner say to release the spring I thought I'd ask before doing any releasing. Anyone else run into this?


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Can't make out the pic in the manual very well, but the pic of your tensioner looks like the way I have assembled them many times. 

Here is a link to the PDF manual and it looks just as you have it assembled. Your manual is clearly different, you may have gotten a newer manual but an old style tensioner. I have not seen any like the one shown in your manual yet. 

Just tighten the tensioner up finger tight, don't use any tools to tighten it, and the turn the ring to release the spring.


----------



## scottyv81 (Dec 23, 2010)

Ok, makes much more sense, thanks!


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

The tensioner in your pic is designed to properly tension the belt drives. Like Iam said, assemble the tensioner, belt, etc., then tighten up finger tight. Then you release the spring. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

